# IGF-1 varied cost?



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Have noticed a few sites on the web selling IGF-1 at quite different prices, does this reflect quality or possibly how genuine the site is?

Not sure if I can ask for a reliable, cheap internet source?

Please disregard if against the rules.

Thanks :beer:


----------



## LittleBigMan (Sep 18, 2008)

There are two types - Receptor which is usually 99.999% and media wich is something like 75%, this could contribute to the price. Unfortunatly no Price/Source discussion is allowed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Thought I'd read somewhere that there was only one grade available as the other was astronomically priced and hard to get hold of? Wasnt sure on the rules regarding peptide sourcing. Thanks


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

No one ever is or has got receptor grade IGF1 thats 99.9999999. At best receptor grade will run a simular price to your morgage and give you jack all difference in gains.

A reptuable generic peptide company will produce a good product that no-one will be able to tell the difference from.

IMO its like being able to tell the difference between in 200mg shot of test e and a 195mg shot of test-e.

Not to mention the slignt and I mean very slight degredation of the peptide during transport and storage etc.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

agree with Red there is no one selling receptor grade IGF no matter what the site tells you as for the differences in prices this is just what the site/person can get away with no relation to the product being better than others...


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

redman said:


> No one ever is or has got receptor grade IGF1 thats 99.9999999. At best receptor grade will run a simular price to your morgage and give you jack all difference in gains.
> 
> A reptuable generic peptide company will produce a good product that no-one will be able to tell the difference from.
> 
> ...


I have heard this as well, if the differnce is ever so slight then why is their such a big differnce in price?


----------



## julian coleman (Sep 4, 2006)

petethemanc said:


> I have heard this as well, if the differnce is ever so slight then why is their such a big differnce in price?


 see the cap badge in your pic what batt was you in mate ?


----------



## Daari (Mar 22, 2009)

I've noticed this as well. Most places sell it at roughly the same price, but I've just found a place that 'posts' here and it's much cheaper.

It's my first time with IGF-1 and I was told to go with omega. They no longer seem to exist though, so have to try another company


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Who's that then chap?


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

julian coleman said:


> see the cap badge in your pic what batt was you in mate ?


Sorry mucker totally forgot about this thread, sp coy 2 para mortars. You in/served?


----------



## julian coleman (Sep 4, 2006)

yes i was in 2 para for 15 years from 1990, A COY ,then B COY.....when was you in?


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

julian coleman said:


> yes i was in 2 para for 15 years from 1990, A COY ,then B COY.....when was you in?


2000-2007 mate, before that duke of boots for 8 years. Do you know Philip Stout?


----------



## julian coleman (Sep 4, 2006)

yes stouty ....lol....he was in my plt in A COY in 1992....you will know me i was a full screw in B-COY ,then i was prov sgt about 2002 in colchester till i got out to work in iraq 2004 i use to be known as Taff Coleman.


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

julian coleman said:


> yes stouty ....lol....he was in my plt in A COY in 1992....you will know me i was a full screw in B-COY ,then i was prov sgt about 2002 in colchester till i got out to work in iraq 2004 i use to be known as Taff Coleman.


Feckin small world mucker, i aint 100% but i think i know you, where abouts in Wales you from? sorry for the late response ive been doing some work abroad and the tinternet connection here is shiite.


----------

